# I feel like such a dork for taking pics of my beater



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

but the damage has already been done! look!!


----------



## elindemann (Feb 7, 2006)

*no child is ugly to their parents*

well almost no child...no need to apologize you are obvioulsy very proud and keep great care of your ride...only wish my $6K ride was as clean....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice, clean, works. . .what else do you need? Looks like a great commuter bike.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting setup. 

I like it, if only for it's unconventionality.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Why is only one brake caliper used? It's a little dangerous


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

Road cyclist said:


> Why is only one brake caliper used? It's a little dangerous



only one brake caliper is used because the original brake cable housing for the front brakes wasnt long enough for my syntace bars...so i had to butcher the rear cable to make it work!

the mini v brakes are pretty strong, i seem to be stopping okay with them for now! just gotta be careful downhills when you need to suddenly stop!


----------

